
Ask HN: What do you wish someone would build, that you can't be bothered to? - pwython
No matter how small or un-monetizable, what&#x27;s that one product or website you&#x27;d love... yet, just don&#x27;t have the time to make yourself, or may not know how to?
======
scotty82
A cloud-optional system for storing, tagging, and sorting family photos,
videos, and documents. Maybe with a timeline or optional integration with
family tree services. I've been spending the holidays over the past few years
scanning, digitizing, and sorting these things, and an easy-to-use sharing
system where other family members can add information is completely eluding
me.

~~~
bobosha
Google photos or FB photos do a pretty decent job at this, except for
integrating into family tree services.Not sure that's monetizable though.

------
kleer001
A creative assistant slash agent that pours over my uploaded data (pics,
video, fiction, field recorded sounds, journal entries) and tries to find a
market for them, comes to me with proposals, then submits them for sale and
negotiates a good price. You know, like that scene in 'Her'.

------
sova
Full wireless mesh networking where each computer has a broadcast-enabled wifi
card and can do impromptu ad-hoc networks.

~~~
Corrado
I think this type of thing would be very good at working around the recently
struck down FCC NetNeutrality policy. Imagine plugging little self contained
boxes into power outlets all around the city, building a mesh network
organically, piece by piece.

------
enkiv2
I want a widget library that allows me to draw translucent shapes on top of
functioning widgets, without trying to align to widget boundaries. Ideally
this library would also be able to draw shapes between toplevel windows as
well. It would need to be cross-platform and have bindings to common scripting
languages.

------
anywherenotes
I want to search for something in one place, and find it, no matter if it's in
any of my gmail accounts, yahoo email, trello, git, google docs, my home pc or
work pc anywhere. Basically, search though all my personal accounts.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Add "securely" to the features for this one. Because if it's going to log on
to all your accounts, it has to have names and passwords for all your
accounts. If it can be compromised, the attacker gets _all_ your stuff.

~~~
dabockster
Probably can't be cloud based then. I would never trust one single entity
online with that much information about myself.

>inb4 Equifax

I have no control over what they do. Sad, but these are the times we live in.
However, users should have control for the above idea.

~~~
brucephillips
Password reset functionality effectively gives this universal access to your
email provider.

~~~
craftyguy
Not for services that enable 2fa.

------
stuaxo
A css assistant that can answer the question "why is this over here".

(for when some elementary appears where you don't expect it).

It could do stuff like try changing the size of various elements to see what
rule changes move things.

------
troydavis
A Kinesis Freestyle2 tent accessory (or 3D printing plans for one) similar to
the Ascent, for much less than $219: [https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-ascent-accessor...](https://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/freestyle2-ascent-accessory/), [https://www.amazon.com/Ascent-
Accessory-Freestyle2-Ergonomic...](https://www.amazon.com/Ascent-Accessory-
Freestyle2-Ergonomic-Keyboard/dp/B00455EU7U)

------
rhinoceraptor
A password manager that is open source, self hostable, works on all platforms,
and most of all, is good. Even the 'good', proprietary ones (1Password,
Lastpass), just aren't very good.

~~~
twobyfour
Define "good", and how the best existing ones fail to be "good"?

~~~
rhinoceraptor
Just the UX in general, 1Password is the best IMO. But it's still not great.

------
antoineMoPa
A game like GTA, but open source, hackable, running better on Linux than
Windows, so that users are finally attracted to Linux, making 2018 the year of
Linux on the desktop.

~~~
sounds
If it is open source or hackable or both, it's going to be extremely difficult
to work out an online multiplayer that works decently well.

------
muzani
A story generator. So I can read procedurally generated stories and worlds
rather than watch movies and novels.

~~~
thomasfortes
So, dwarf fortress?

~~~
muzani
Exactly, but without having to manage an entire fortress. I would sit and read
the civilization and artifact backgrounds, the histories, the forgotten
beasts, but it's just not built for that.

It would also be nice if it didn't feel so random, like masterwork obsidian
battleaxes that menace with spikes of orthoclase. Or 6 armed bat winged llamas
that spit bile.

Rimworld tries to tackle the story part, but ends up being too dramatic
instead.

There was a game called Firan MUX, which did an excellent job of generating
families and backgrounds for each character and I would spend hours on that.

------
montrose
An adblocker that's harder to detect.

~~~
dabockster
Send a letter to the editor telling them to dump AdSense for something better.

------
tiredwired
Something that quickly cleans dog shit or whatever else I step in off the
bottom of my shoes.

------
gt_
decentralized web, or, any semblance of escape from ad-based monetiztion
models

~~~
brucephillips
How is the current web not decentralized?

~~~
sova
Comcast

~~~
brucephillips
L3 != L7

------
amigoingtodie
iPhone 4S replacement board that runs Linux.

